# A good ready-made router table



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I have this table. And I agree with the review. Although the dust collection port seems flimsy, it works well. It does well with dust collection… a function of a totally enclosed cabinet. The power outlet is a bit tedious to use, but it is nice to plug in shop vac to run simultaneously with router.

I can't really fault it given the price. Very portable, too.


----------



## Cato (May 1, 2009)

+1 for this table. I bought the table and the Bosch 1617EVS router kit at the same time, and have enjoyed using both of them.

Router table really adds another dimension of capablility in the workshop. I put mine on a mobile base which helps a lot with shop space efficiency.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Me three… This is a great little router table with pretty much everything you need. I did end up eventually needing a larger table and had to replace it. I was however, able to use the Bosch for a drill press table with just a couple of mods. Works just as well for that too. Nice review…


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

Me four. I've had one for about a year and the only issue I've had is the o rings for the feather boards as I am constantly dropping them as I put them on.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Me 5, great mid grade table. Had mine for three years, used the heck out of it and its still holding its own.


----------



## kcrandy (Jan 1, 2009)

A thanks from me for the review and the comments. I've been looking for a router table I can afford and I think I've found it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot for the review. Good to hear from you.


----------



## dadefreese (May 23, 2007)

Update; I've had the table for about 2 months of light duty and I notice that the leveling screws used to keep the plate flat have sometimes slipped downward into their threading in the table top. That could probably be prevented by using some type of thread lock, but it was a bit of a surprise to see that the table had become uneven.


----------



## roofner (Feb 24, 2012)

I needed a router table and didn't have the time to build a table now. Lowes has this table on sale now for $161. Bought on the recommendation here. I put it together tonight. Give it a try tommorrow I have a new finger joint from rockler to tryout.


----------



## JohnInHadley (Dec 9, 2012)

Any update on that table now that you've had it for a while?


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Although I plan on getting/making a much larger router table for my new shop this same table has served me well for a number of years. I think it's a good value for someone who needs a router table but can't afford a fancy one yet. Thanks for the review.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

A few years ago I was looking for a good portable router table to replace an older light weight Craftsman table. I was looking at the Bosch, the Benchdog, and the Kreg. I decided to build my own based on the Kreg design useing a Freud fence, and a Woodpeckers aluminum plate and ringset. It turned out great in my opinion, it's rock solid and has some weight to it to absorb vibration.


----------



## dadefreese (May 23, 2007)

Hey again. Here is latest update on the Bosch table.

The leveling system was problematic even with the redesigned approach. To recapitulate, the first version of the Bosch table had four screws which served to both attach and level the router plate. That was a poor approach so if you see a version of this table, I would suggest looking for the newer version of the table.

The newer version has 8 screws; four to level the plate and four to affix the plate to the table. Those screws look similar, but they are different - the leveling screws have a Phillips head that makes it easier to adjust than the four mounting screws.

As to use, I found that the leveling screws would vibrate out of position. That was exceptionally disconcerting as I was shaping different pieces and seeing the cuts change over the course of a single board. I used thread lock to reduce/eliminate the play. I have since done long and large raised panels with a 3 1/2" horizontal bit and the leveling plate has stayed in place. I think the problem is eliminated.

The one little nit I have now is that the fence is mounted to the table with a toilet bolt. That has the effect of sometimes nicking the table top finish as it is inserted or removed. Again, it's a minor quibble.

Beyond that, I've been pleased with the table. I didn't have time or interest in building a table when I got it so it's still the best solution for my particular situation.


----------



## m3rdpwr (Jul 6, 2015)

I just picked up the RA1171 at Lowes with a 10% coupon and out the door for $171 with Tax.
Mine has both the 4 leveling screws as well as the 4 lockdown screws.

That being said, when I just snug up the router plate screws, the plate lowers.
So I adjust the plate high, and tighten the screws and it levels out.

First day using it and it seems okay with some annoyances will have to make do with.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

I see that this is available at Home Depot online for $139 bucks. Just sayin'.

Seems like a pretty solid deal based on the reviews here.


----------



## m3rdpwr (Jul 6, 2015)

Lowes is lower now too, but keep in mind that I bought mine a while ago.

Lowes stocks it, Home Depot does not.
Well, at least around me that's the case.



> I see that this is available at Home Depot online for $139 bucks. Just sayin .
> 
> Seems like a pretty solid deal based on the reviews here.
> 
> - Ripper70


----------



## keithchen (Apr 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your router table reviews on this model. I guess it really depends on the owner and how you use it for. I didn't buy it brand new - only borrowed from a friend a couple of times until he got so pissed off with the "minor annoyances" described here he sold it to me at such a bargain! It was a win-win for me but my friend was just happy to get rid of it.


----------



## 22marypab (Dec 12, 2016)

Apart from Bosch, Kreg is also too good for powerful router tables!


----------



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

I know this is an old thread but I thought I would chip in just in case others are considering this router table. When I first got it about 9 months ago (I was brand new to woodworking) I was quite impressed by what I saw. It seemed sturdy and well made. Since then I have noticed a few things that make it a little less promising:

1) As others noted above the mounting plate leveling screws tend to go out of adjustment, sometimes ruining your sample. I have not tried thread lock but I will soon after reading others here have used it with some degree of success.

2) The biggest failure with this router table is the fact that the fence is extremely difficult to lock in place, and moves on its own far too easily. The bolts that hold the fence down to the table cannot be tightened enough to prevent slippage. This makes the table almost totally useless now, and seems to be getting worse.

In retrospect there is no way that I would buy this router table if I had it to do over again. I would look into the Kreg or something else with a better fence locking mechanism. I thought at first that the router table would be one of the most important tools in my shop, but now I am seriously looking for other ways to do things that I would otherwise use the router table for.


----------

